# My D gets an E for a stablemate



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

In California we have these things called "Compliance Cars".

The State mandates that manufacturers must sell a certain number of "zero emissions" vehicles in order to continue selling cars in the state.

The goal is to jumpstart the electric vehicle market.

The Fiat 500e is a $34,000 car. Chrysler/Fiat loses $10,000 on each car they build.

I just leased one for $150 a month for 24 months with $599 drive off (includes first payment). The lease has a contrived residual value assigned to the car that would send the finance guy to prison if this were not a government sponsored boondoggle.

The lease includes credit for 12 rental car days a year (I get reimbursed at $50 each for those from work).

So now the car is $100 a month.

I get carpool lane stickers that let me in the HOV lane while alone, and I get to park in charging spots in many public places and charge for free.

Electricity subsidies make the math come out for me so that if we move 1/3 of the miles we drive from our minivan to the 500e, it pays for itself COMPLETELY. Including the insurance. :rofl:

I love this car. Only my trips over 50 miles in any one direction will be in the 335d. So expect to see my Fuelly average to creep up. 

If you are in CA...you gotta get one of these iCars. LOL.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvMbHa8S1Lk


----------



## 9mmkungfu (Sep 11, 2014)

I want one of those. Can you take it with you if you move out of state?


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

Trying to understand the motivation here. You get to drive a slow-low-cost dorky-looking econocar at taxpayer expense?

No thanks.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

9mmkungfu said:


> I want one of those. Can you take it with you if you move out of state?


I am sure you can. I honestly don't know if you have to be a resident to buy one, though. :dunno:


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

Nadir Point said:


> Trying to understand the motivation here. You get to drive a slow-low-cost dorky-looking econocar at taxpayer expense?
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


1) I think the Fiat 500 looks cool.
2) It is actually surprisingly quick in its 0-45 element.
3) When you pay as much in taxes as I do, there is no such thing as "at tax-payers expense"

It is all about getting something back for once.

In this case, the car pays for itself in fuel savings versus minivan.

Plus, it is fun from a tech perspective.

Finally:

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1031989_bmw-335d-and-x5-diesel-qualify-for-irs-tax-credit


----------



## Alex1118 (May 31, 2014)

DaveN007 said:


> 1) I think the Fiat 500 looks cool.
> 2) It is actually surprisingly quick in its 0-45 element.
> 3) When you pay as much in taxes as I do, there is no such thing as "at tax-payers expense"
> 
> ...


I'm an auto broker here in Nashville and specialize in diesel trucks, cars and SUV's. I personally own a 335d.

HOWEVER, that being said....I think electric cars are very, very cool. The geeky car guy in me loves them.

We've had a few Chevy Volts in and I love driving them. The idea of driving 40-45 miles without using a drop of fuel is VERY cool to me. It's neat that the gas engine kicks on seamlessly when you're out of juice too.

I couldn't go completely EV...the range anxiety would get to me. Everything in Nashville is 20 minutes away so my range isn't ideal.

Good for you! I've actually got a crush on the i3 right now.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

I too love electric cars but the range limitation gives me some anxious thoughts even though I live in a very urban LA area where charging stations are abound - especially the huge SCAQMD offices in Diamond Bar close to my work....

OP have you looked at the Nissan Leaf or the Smart e car ?

Just wanted to know your opinions....


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Alex1118 said:


> I'm an auto broker here in Nashville and specialize in diesel trucks, cars and SUV's. I personally own a 335d.
> 
> HOWEVER, that being said....I think electric cars are very, very cool. The geeky car guy in me loves them.
> 
> ...


Alex,

Think bigger my friend, I8 or Tesla!

Also, check out the new Formula E series. Very cool indeed.:thumbup:


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

Pat_X5 said:


> I too love electric cars but the range limitation gives me some anxious thoughts even though I live in a very urban LA area where charging stations are abound - especially the huge SCAQMD offices in Diamond Bar close to my work....
> 
> OP have you looked at the Nissan Leaf or the Smart e car ?
> 
> Just wanted to know your opinions....


This is car #5 in the garage. Any driving occasion that requires more than 90 miles of range is handled by one of the other four cars (I am counting my Z06 that is arriving "soon".)

The Leaf won't fit next to the minivan, and is "more car" than we need in this case.

The Fiat is $100 a month. My best friend just picked one up last night.

It will serve as a neighborhood fun car. I love the thing. :thumb up:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Is CA the only state that has these "compliance cars"? Great way to take advantage of another govt boondoggle.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

rmorin49 said:


> Is CA the only state that has these "compliance cars"? Great way to take advantage of another govt boondoggle.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I know that the Fiat is also available in Oregon.

Yes, it is a boondoggle.

It is worse than solar energy.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I hate to think what the automotive scene will look like in another 20 years.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

rmorin49 said:


> I hate to think what the automotive scene will look like in another 20 years.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


It will be as much better then as it is better now compared to 20 years ago.

Have faith in technology. :thumb up:

You will have so many options for motoring enjoyment.

I just hope I am still ****ing alive in 20 years.


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

We got an i3 BEV to accompany our 335d. Love it!

i3, perfect car for the city + 335d, perfect car for the freeway.

My wife and I each want to drive the i3. But when the other does' t get to, we allways seem to praise the handling and freeway driving of the 335d. And are reminded how awesome the 335d is is!

diesel + electric. Good combo for us!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

DaveN007 said:


> It will be as much better then as it is better now compared to 20 years ago.
> 
> Have faith in technology. :thumb up:
> 
> ...


And they let us keep our driver's license!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

bredi said:


> We got an i3 BEV to accompany our 335d. Love it!
> 
> i3, perfect car for the city + 335d, perfect car for the freeway.
> 
> ...


What we need is a diesel/electric hybrid!:thumbup:


----------



## daveyator (Nov 16, 2011)

My wife and I did this in May. We had a Benz E350 she drove 7 mi to work each day. I have my 335d and R1200R so we were pretty German as far as the cars went. My wife had always had an interest in EV but the leaf was blah, Smart too small, and Bimmer was spendy. Then this Fiat 500e ad comes in the mail. We go look and this thing is fun, sporty, and she loves it so we buy one. It really is fun to drive and NOT SLOW. It now sports a license plate frame that says "Italian Golf Cart" and a "FIWATT" vanity plate. The 335d and 500e are a great combo. We aren't saving a dime but do enjoy the cars. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SMG_II (Oct 8, 2003)

daveyator said:


> My wife and I did this in May. We had a Benz E350 she drove 7 mi to work each day. I have my 335d and R1200R so we were pretty German as far as the cars went. My wife had always had an interest in EV but the leaf was blah, Smart too small, and Bimmer was spendy. Then this Fiat 500e ad comes in the mail. We go look and this thing is fun, sporty, and she loves it so we buy one. It really is fun to drive and NOT SLOW. It now sports a license plate frame that says "Italian Golf Cart" and a "FIWATT" vanity plate. The 335d and 500e are a great combo. We aren't saving a dime but do enjoy the cars.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


FIWATT...LOL that's clever :rofl:


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

daveyator said:


> My wife and I did this in May. We had a Benz E350 she drove 7 mi to work each day. I have my 335d and R1200R so we were pretty German as far as the cars went. My wife had always had an interest in EV but the leaf was blah, Smart too small, and Bimmer was spendy. Then this Fiat 500e ad comes in the mail. We go look and this thing is fun, sporty, and she loves it so we buy one. It really is fun to drive and NOT SLOW. It now sports a license plate frame that says "Italian Golf Cart" and a "FIWATT" vanity plate. The 335d and 500e are a great combo. We aren't saving a dime but do enjoy the cars.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


FIWATT...:thumbup::rofl:

I was thinking about a side decal that says EBARTH on each side.

It's a 500 thing...


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Flyingman said:


> What we need is a diesel/electric hybrid!:thumbup:


yet another nice auto choice europe has that we arent blessed with.  A prius with a 1.5 turbo diesel would probably pick up an easy 10 MPG highway. I know the atkinson cycle engine in the prius is more efficient than an otto cycle gas engine, but they still arent achieving the highway MPG numbers of comparable diesel cars.


----------

